# New ZZP o2 housing installed!!



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

So the new ZZP o2 housing is in stalled and with simple hand tools and the jack from my trunk i got it on. It only took 30 mins like ZZP said...but that was also the time it took me to find out I NEEDED GASKETS(#%%[email protected]!^&) so i reused the stock ones and ordered new one for GM.
First start up sounded good. Can really hear the turbo now and i am happy with it. looks like a very good part...just wish for almost $300 you would get new gaskest!
After Driving around for about 60 miles i noticed she seems to run a lil rough now...will have to see if Vince can fix that!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you running the catless downpipe? If so that's your problem, and yes Vince can fix that for you.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes catless and just 10mins ago the SES came on with P0420 set for Bank 1 cat eff. I will send a data log to Vince so he can fix it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let us know if there are any gains to be had beyond hearing the turbo better!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

As soon as Vince can work out some tune issues i am going to the dyno for the day. going to switch some things back and forth and see what works for me and what don't. Than i am going to make one or two passes and thats it...just drive and enjoy!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vince retuned for the catless o2 housing. was only having a problem in eco mode. but he sent me some kinda update and now ses light is out and car seem to run much better. i don't have any numbers yet but aside from the much louder exhaust, louder turbo spool the car seem to pull and build boost much better!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the Zzp dp but am not tuned. I hear no difference in turbo spool besides what I heard provided by the intake. I just ordered my tune though and hope the spool becomes more distinct! From what I noticed, better throttle response, but nothing to write home about. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i have the zzp o2 and the dp and I love them both and I have been working with vince for a while now. He is a really good guy and he knows what he is doing, i have yet to see anyone better then him


----------

